# how overlook ram without bios



## eliasztiszbita

hi,
how to overlook ram without bios?
I have some problems without -bios uefi and cannot change in bios.
Some software little weight is needed

greetings


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I'm not really sure what you are asking. Can you explain in further detail?

What's wrong with the BIOS?


----------



## SpywareDr

eliasztiszbita said:


> how to *overlook* ram without bios?


Do you mean *overclock*?
*Overlook* means to fail to see or notice (something)

*Overclock* means to modify a computer so as to increase the speed of a hardware component, (such as a processor, graphics card, or memory), beyond the specifications recommended by the manufacturer.​


----------



## Rich-M

Overclocking a computer with software and not using the bios is way more dangerous than using bios controls so we need to be really clear here on what you are asking.
I doubt anyone here would sanction software overclocking so if there is a bios issue I suggest you work on a solution to that issue first.


----------



## eliasztiszbita

Rich-M said:


> Overclocking a computer with software and not using the bios is way more dangerous than using bios controls so we need to be really clear here on what you are asking.
> I doubt anyone here would sanction software overclocking so if there is a bios issue I suggest you work on a solution to that issue first.


thank you,
so I see that reinstall Windows is needed probably because UEFI could not be loaded and in bios is only several function without access to any memmory feature, cpu features and others features...


----------



## greenbrucelee

if you have a computer which is oem meaning it is a manufacturers computer for example IBM or compaq etc then the bios will have certain features locked to prevent people messing with settings and damaging it then putting in false warranty claims.

Software is not recommended as it can do a lot of damage.


----------

